# Coughing



## Buan Stanley (12/8/15)

Hi all so I've been analogue free for a week now. Been using a twisp up until yesterday when my good friend @DougP sent me his istick 40w TC. I've had a chat to my vape mentor the above Dougp who is helpful as always. 

Just want to hear all peoples opinions. 

I used to smoke about 40-60 analogues a day. Now in the last 24 hours I've been coughing and yacking up the most God awful foul stuff and had a snotty nose and post nasal drip. Doug assures me I'm not dying which I trust just want to hear everyone else's thoughts as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/8/15)

100% normal , your body is de-toxifying

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Buan Stanley (12/8/15)

Yay that's what I'm hoping for. Comes with a scratchy throat etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepest (12/8/15)

This happens to most people when giving up stinkies.


----------



## Buan Stanley (12/8/15)

I think it's also a newbie problem as Doug said I'm vaping all day long cos it's just so damn nice with this device 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan (12/8/15)

For the next month or so you are going to experience strange symptoms ranging from headaches to insomnia as your body and *(important)* mind goes through changes.

It is not as bad as it sound and it is definitely worth it 

I had the coughing and sinus drip a tight chest and some insomnia.


----------



## Buan Stanley (12/8/15)

Thanks Jan yeah I'm getting all that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErnstZA (12/8/15)

haha no you are not dying!
Your throat and lungs are just not used to that amount of vapour. I Can imagine it is still very dried out from that amount of analogues. Im sure by the weekend you will be fine!


----------



## Riaz (12/8/15)

When i stopped the stinkies, I coughed for 3 weeks non stop and also couldnt sleep during this time

So its normal, nothing to worry about

All that gunk needs to come out


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

Remember to drink a lot of water.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Varo (12/8/15)

Yup, also off the stinkies for a week now and same story with the coughing... been drinking alot more water now also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spikester (12/8/15)

I had the same, and i definitely found that the water helped a lot...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto (12/8/15)

The coughing starts 2 weeks after being clean from burning tobacco. It is pure crap ugly irritating cough but worth it. All the plhegm and gunk and what not will pass.


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Varo said:


> Yup, also off the stinkies for a week now and same story with the coughing... been drinking a lot more water now also.


i can relate to the water i just don't seem to get enough guzzling it by the liter but can say just over 30 days in noticed a lot of changes to energy taste smell and funny enough my mood has improved as well


----------



## kev mac (12/8/15)

Varo said:


> Yup, also off the stinkies for a week now and same story with the coughing... been drinking alot more water now also.


Try sucking hard candy or cough drops


----------

